# Big Cartel Users + Hosting for front page? (experts please read)



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello,

Ok yesturday I talked to my friend who knows how to build sites pretty good. Here is the plan, but PLEASE if I am wasting money or if there is a easier way, let me know.

- OK Here is the plan.

First off I am a Skateboard Company

1) We were thinking of getting Big Cartel for the shopping section of my site. 99% of my site is going to be selling the shirts.

But we wanted to make the site look like a actual Skateboard site! Something like Mark Ecko or Zoo York, any of them actually.

Basically... a Front Page where I can put up videos we shoot and nice flash, something that pops! Maybe a few nothing pages of "Who we are" , "Contact", "Twitter/FB Links".

Then... have a Shopping Page which would be Our Big Cartel which has all my Shirts,etc.

So I am going to have:
1) Hosting Page (maybe JustHost.com) something cheap.

2) Big Cartel Page (for all the merch)

My Total would be $14 a month.

* The reason he and we were thinking of getting a Hosting & Big Cartel is that he thinks the Big Cartel has all the shopping stuff set up and we cn just plug everything in.

=====
I am going to get the $10 Big Cartel set up.

Questions:

- Your Opinion of this idea?

- Does Big Cartel actually "Host" your site? Yeah right??

- Does Big Cartel allow you to upload your own built pages but use their site as hosting and then use their shopping setup?

- Can you with Big Cartel put Built Pages you built IN FRONT of their Template?

- Do you know any Shopping Templates that are as good as Big Cartel's set up of plugging in thumbnails, putting your pay pal right in & has a set up that helps you keep track of how many shirts are left, etc,etc...

Thanks!


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

BigCartel is perfect for what you want to do. Yes, you can upload customized templates. You don't need to buy seperate hosting. BigCartel will host your domain for you. You can also create seperate pages with bigcartel. So you could have a blog, contacts, and faqs pages, etc.


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

That's what I'm doing, save some money and use storeenvy there free and no minimum shirts u can upload, unlike the free bigcartel u can only out 6 Ts ,and on ur site u can just link it direct to it with a "store" link..

Goodluck and check storenvy see how u like it..







Posted via droid


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Use Storenvy. They're free and better. They let you put up as many images as you want, track inventory, run discount codes, give you shop stats and more.


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

CrossYourHeart said:


> Use Storenvy. They're free and better. They let you put up as many images as you want, track inventory, run discount codes, give you shop stats and more.


Agreed! 

But for some reason, I have trouble editing it with html, and viewing it, ill figure it out sooner or later..


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

So with Storenvy I can host my ".com" from there... put my front high-end flash million dollor looking front pages and then use their "store" which I can plug in paypal and do everything big cartel does, but for free?

OR I get a hosting page and then use storenvy for my "store" section


----------



## EgoismBrand (Aug 4, 2010)

im doing it with my own hosted page wich I don't pay for either that they also let me host my domain name,, I haven't messed with storenvy a lot to know if u can put other pages,but I know u have full customization via themes or html on it see my site egoismbrand.com and click store,and u see what I mean,also I pay nothing for hosting or storenvy


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

I'll stick with bigcartel


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

How do you add your front "high-end" pages I'm making... to the front of your Big Cartel,when your using them as your hosting/everything..


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok I am getting back to designing my site.. Maybe someone can answer these questions for me if they have a moment, so when I am doing it, we can just jump in and get it done quick 

1) How do you add your front "high-end" pages I'm making... to the front of your Big Cartel,when your using them as your hosting/everything..

2) I have more then one ".com" name for my company and I'd like to transfer all of them and have them link to my Big Cartel (hosting) main page/main area.. Does Big Cartel allow you to have more then one ".com" transfer to their site, it being mostly just a shopping site?

3) With the $10 Package on Big Cartel, is there a limit of pages I am allowed to upload infront of my Big Cartel shopping site.. Can I have more then 4? Do they care? 

Thats all I can think of today, Im starting Friday the build  

Thanks for the help with the questions!


----------

